# Wanted - Wald wire rack



## catfish (Jul 3, 2015)

I need one of these. Please e-mail me photos and a price.  Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Very cool carrier!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Very cool carrier!!




Thanks. I think so too.


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2015)

Still looking for this!


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Still looking for this!


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2015)

Still looking !!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2015)

I still need one of these. Please e-mail me photos and a price. Thanks, Catfish


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 3, 2015)

What year is this rack from approx.?


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> What year is this rack from approx.?




1937.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 3, 2015)

I thought it looked high Deco...


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Still in need!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Still Looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2015)

I still need one of these!


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Still in need! Please help if you can. Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

I still need one of these.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 22, 2015)

I still need one of these.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Still in need.


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Still looking !!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2016)

I still need one of these...


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Still in Need!


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2017)

I am still looking for this!


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 9, 2017)

I haven’t had much luck in find one either. Doubt if I ever will.
I thinking of making  a photo copy print.

Take it to the shop that creates wrought-iron windows in any pattern.
Show them the design.
 Have them build the pattern in the size of roll steel thickness
similar to the Wald rack.
These guys can weld to shape any design.
The brackets or braces are straight  with no distinct curves.
It may not be original, but for now it’ll do.


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 25, 2017)

Bump for catfish!


 
Because he’s my friend on the forum.


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Still looking !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JAF/CO (Jun 5, 2019)

I have one perty straight for its age $225 shipped







James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2019)

Just in case @catfish hasn’t seen this yet.^


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 15, 2019)

catfish said:


> I need one of these. Please e-mail me photos and a price. Thanks, Catfish
> 
> View attachment 223395
> 
> ...




How about a pic of what your putting on . Come on Man ! [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Kickstand3 (May 31, 2020)

Very Nice 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish (Jul 14, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 5, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2021)

I still need one of these. Please e-mail me photos and a price. Thanks, Catfish


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)

I have cash and parts to trade. Please PM me.


----------



## catfish (Jul 5, 2022)

Still looking


----------

